# Getting a GSD Pup...



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

OK...here's the scoop. The parentals used to be GSD breeders but now don't have the time/patience to breed & train them. Last bitch died in April. 12 years old!
Mum's good friend and renowned local breeder has a wonderful bitch and is willing to sell us a pup from his last EVER litters just on 'rep' alone. (his wife died and he is throwing in the towel - doesn't want just ANYONE to have viable bitch's and studs)

Anyway, there's 9 beautiful pups in total (6 sable, 2 black sable and 1 black & tan). Two female, seven males. We're fifth choice in selection.







Picture from the WISENLAND Website (2008 litters)http://www.wiesenlandgsds.com/contact.asp

What I need to know is...I am looking for a pup that is highly trainable, is good with kids and other animals (especially cats!), that can go swimming for hours at the lake and will ACTUALLY fetch the sticks that I throw, but not too hyper, as only half the backyard is available to him (the rest is the pool yard, a BIG no no). Does also need to be a good guard dog, as I work late night shifts and early morning shifts. Above all, must have a lovable temperament.

How do I go about choosing a pup that can show all these characteristics?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Di was a member on this board. We miss her dearly.

Di was always very careful about selecting good breeding stock. I don't think you will go wrong with a Wiesenland GSD.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good breeder, good training, good Shep. i think you'll find what your looking for in any Shep plus some. good luck with your new pup.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok, IMHO, some of your criteria is breeding and <u>much up to you</u>.

A dog that is "trainable," " good with kids," "loveable" can be part of the temperament package, but only if you have the time, energy and patience to devote to actually training the pup. 

They don't roll out of the litter with good manners and reliable behavior - in fact, can be a handful for the first couple of years. But they're a lot of fun and a rewarding challenge.

They learn to be good with children and other animals with patient exposure and children must be taught how to treat and respect a puppy.

The most wonderful GSD that isn't exercised physically and mentally may appear hyper and be destructive since they need your attention and training much like a child. Let to their own devices -- well, if you have children, you know the answer to that.. 

I've never had a GSD that wasn't protective and just their presence is enough to warn off most intruders. 

As far as 'choosing' your puppy, if the breeder is knowledgeable, let her do the choosing for you. She will have watched the development of the pup and will know what you want.

Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Anne, Dianne (breeder) passed away not to long ago. Tony (DH) is alone now and the love of his life and partner isn't there any more. I am sure he is having a difficult time, so I am sure he is spending as much time as he can with the pups.


----------



## sepepper (Jun 14, 2007)

those all are some beautiful pups!

Pepper.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerDi was a member on this board. We miss her dearly.
> 
> Di was always very careful about selecting good breeding stock. I don't think you will go wrong with a Wiesenland GSD.


I could not agree more!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that.

I wish the OP many years of fun and love with his pup.


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

Wow, I am surprised that Di was so well known on this forum. Yes, she was a wonderful woman and breeder. Tony is still very upset. We saw him on the WK.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I figured Tony would be pretty upset. I know they wre like a team of two and not part of the team is gone.


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

Very sad.


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

I know.








I was thinking about what I could name the little fella...does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

To be honest, with your requirements and the hours you will have available for this pup, I feel you would be better off getting a Golden Retriever and a very good security system and letting this GSD pup go to another home which would give the pup a chance to meet the potential Dianne or her husband had for breeding the litter. She was so rightly proud of the acheivements her dogs obtained that the thought of one of her dogs being used to fetch sticks, allowed only restricted access to the property and being used as a guard dog appalls me. 

However, should you be determined to get a GSD, if your parents were respected GSD breeders, surely they and you should know what to look for and what is required to own a GSD yourself. But it speaks volumes that they "now don't have the time/patience to breed & train them", yet you want people on this site to pick and name a pup for you!!

As you have a lot of necessary requirements and expectations for this 8 week old pup, you should realise that if any of these needs eventuate it will be up to you to achieve them with training and socilisation even with excellent quality in the breeding of the pup giving you an advantage. Pups do not normally come cat, kid, "other" proof but even if they did' you would need to reinforce that with continued positive experiences. 

Also, expecting a dog to be a guard dog for most of the time then being either a good swimmer or a stick fetcher plus being of perfect temperament with other people, animals, children etc. Hmmm, I don't see even Dianne being able to deliver everything you want.

You are from Australia and so am I, but I know no-one else who has the expectations you have especially as you do not seem to have a lot of time or experience to offer in return. 

I know this is a harsh post but you do need a reality check and with Dianne's sad loss, the thought of one of her dogs ending up with such a future has made me very upset.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Di's Tony sent me an email. He is keeping Black Sable bitch for her named Lacey (Di's Gal).

Qyn, has made some valid points. Pups are like a piece of sculpters clay, it is up to you to form that pup to grow up to be the best that it can be. Di's pups were created from sire's and dam's that met her high standards. Good solid nerved pups have the world full of potential, but if not properly raised they are no better than a pup from a lesser quality breeding.

Tony will have no problems placing these pups, so you might want to talk with him a bit more and explain your expectations. Per Tony's email he isn't throwing in the towel on breeding, he just is taking his time and taking things one day at a time.


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

[I am looking for a pup that is highly trainable, is good with kids and other animals (especially cats!), that can go swimming for hours at the lake and will ACTUALLY fetch the sticks that I throw, but not too hyper, as only half the backyard is available to him (the rest is the pool yard, a BIG no no). Does also need to be a good guard dog, as I work late night shifts and early morning shifts. Above all, must have a lovable temperament.]

From this quote from your post above it sounds like you may be happier with a Labrador Retriever than a GSD. Most of the characteristics (with the exception of watch dog) are characteristics attributable to a retrieving breed and not that of a GSD. Although Labs usually are not considered personal protection dogs, they will at least bark if someone is entering your property. I have a Lab who will gladly swim and retrieve anything that you throw for him all day long. My GSD does not like to swim. No GSD has the ability to swim like a breed that was bred to be in the water all day such as a Labrador, Chesapeake Bay Retriever or a Newfoundland for example. Even with these breeds, you would be better off with dogs bred for field work and not show dogs because the field dogs still work and swim whereas the show dogs in many instances don't have the high drive retrieving instincts of a field bred dog.

You may be happier with a different breed based on your expectations. Pretty much all dogs need to be taught to get along with cats and kids and no puppy no matter how well-bred will be able to accommodate all of your expectations without training. Pups need a lot of training and patience to turn out to be your ideal companion, regardless of the breed that you ultimately choose.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Please, please, do not let my dogs know they should not be swimming and retrieving fools!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL LOL Mine either! 
Fhazer and Csabre will both swim and retrieve until they grow fins and gills I think!!

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Egads, swimming and retrieving (preferably at the same time!) are my dogs' favorite activities! Apparently they didn't get the memo either....


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Same here!!!!! Oh my, are we sure we have GSDs????? My Shepherds love the water just as much as my Black Lab, and get out a ball to retrieve, and my almost 9 yr old GSD is a puppy again.

I don't think it's right to tell the poster to get a "Retreiver" just because they want to go swimming and play fetch........


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomEgads, swimming and retrieving (preferably at the same time!) are my dogs' favorite activities! Apparently they didn't get the memo either....


We didn't get that memo either. Only one of my 6 GSDs didn't love to swim, he had a rational fear of water after falling off the dock one night at high moon tide after a fish kill.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Gypsyrose04I don't think it's right to tell the poster to get a "Retreiver" just because they want to go swimming and play fetch........


I just re-read the first post in this thread. Having a lake to spend hours swimming in and a big enough yard to retrieve balls as much as they want (not so into sticks) would be HEAVEN as far as my dogs are concerned! They only get to do that once or twice a week at best since we have a tiny yard and have to take them somewhere else to do it.

They also love people, especially kids, and our cats too, although I still need to do more work with them not to chase the kitties. As far as actually _guarding_, I couldn't say how well they'd do, but they alert bark and make a fine deterrent, which might be all the OP is looking for. I don't see why a GSD wouldn't be perfect for her.


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

I never said that these 'expectations' as you call them were the be-all-and-end-all of what I was looking for in a dog! I simply stated that our previous dogs did not have these qualities even though my sisters dog (who stayed with us often) did. I am equally appalled that you assume that I will do a poor job in raising this pup just from taking the wrong impression from reading my previous post. Please take things less seriously, as this was meant to be a fun topic and not a chance for someone to try and question my motives in getting a GSD pup in the first place!


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

Oops, replied to the wrong person...sorry.


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

I am sorry if I sound cranky/defensive but as I am new to this forum I saw a previous topic that posted similar requirements and assumed that I should do the same. I do not care what my little guy is like. As long as he's happy and healthy, as I am in love with all that is GSD. Now, I will let this topic drop and will not attempt to post another like it. Good day.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Regarding the water, so does my GSD, as much as my son's labs. And now my rescue, whom I adopted is starting to swim and retrieve.

I suspect most of us on this board are partial to GSD's, but there is a reason. They are the most loyal and versatile dogs on earth.


----------

